# How to make an efficient DIY CO2 diffuser?



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

I am in the same boat as you... I think airstones make to big of bubbles


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

Well there are lots of ways to make a DIY diffuser just google it , but here is a article on this site to make one http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/DIY-CO2-Diffuser/8/
And yes airstones are not the best diffuser the bubbles get to big and rise to the surface to fast. So a DIY one would be a lot better!


----------

